# Possibilities with the Obliterator Virus



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Can a Space Marine infected with the Oblit virus absorb almost anything? For instance, what would happen if a Necron weapon became infused into their arm, would they be able to weild it and fire it?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Probably not. It`s possible, but I thought Obliterators had to understand the weapon`s technology to integrate it into themselves somehow? 

Of course, I could be mistaken. I don`t think this has been explored in any depth, at least not in any fluff I`m aware of.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I never understood the oblit vrus but it sounds plausible I shall give you the answer we former analyst give anyone when we don't know 

I'll reaserch that and get back to you.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

The oblit virus so far seems to exist as a single sentence: "Grow guns on your body" . You could probably pop some Necron weapons onto a model for fun, but naturally it'd just be cosmetic.


----------



## DeceivedRadek (Jun 4, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> Probably not. It`s possible, but I thought Obliterators had to understand the weapon`s technology to integrate it into themselves somehow?
> 
> Of course, I could be mistaken. I don`t think this has been explored in any depth, at least not in any fluff I`m aware of.


It has been explored. the Heresy roleplaying game has rules for Obliterator virus and its effect on the player character. They don't have to understand the tech initially but they will over time become obsessed with learning all about it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

And how exactly does it work? They just kind of hold a gun in their arm and over time it fuses with their cells and it becomes apart of them?

I remember in Storm of iron a tech priest infected with the virus began folding gun barrels out of his arms. I imagine it as kind of a really bloody and half human transformer


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Optimus Prime's got nothing on Obliterator's.

I really wish there was a special character based on an Obliterator...


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

In the fluff for iron lords, where the Obliterators were first seen, it mentions some of the marines also being able to 'morph' weapons. Just purely for fluff, but I always presumed it was the warp + their obsession with weapons = weapons being melded to them.

I'd love to hear the details about the virus.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As I understand from _Storm of Iron_, an entire Tyranid Hive ship has been infected by this virus and become organic metallic use to the Iron Warriors, but I could be mistaken. Sometime since I read it.  So I dont think it is impossible for it to work on Necron.

However, as I understand Necrons are the complete opposite of the Warp, pariahs, they have no emotions so they cant be affected or corrupted by it.


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Given that Necron tech is so far beyond what any other race is capable of I find it unlikely that an Oblit would be able to use such a weapon (or create a functional replica or whatever). After all in the Necron codex a tech priest examines a gauss weapon and says that the thing should, by all science, tear itself apart; they don't even have triggers! 

Also, the Tyranid ship was infected. However the virus appears to be very virus like (funny that) in that in can infect living creatures and empower it with metal but not infect machines. I am not aware of any tanks which are 'infected' so I would imagine this makes Necrons immune as well.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> As I understand from _Storm of Iron_, an entire Tyranid Hive ship has been infected by this virus and become organic metallic use to the Iron Warriors, but I could be mistaken. Sometime since I read it.  So I dont think it is impossible for it to work on Necron.
> 
> However, as I understand Necrons are the complete opposite of the Warp, pariahs, they have no emotions so they cant be affected or corrupted by it.





MEQinc said:


> Given that Necron tech is so far beyond what any other race is capable of I find it unlikely that an Oblit would be able to use such a weapon (or create a functional replica or whatever). After all in the Necron codex a tech priest examines a gauss weapon and says that the thing should, by all science, tear itself apart; they don't even have triggers!
> 
> Also, the Tyranid ship was infected. However the virus appears to be very virus like (funny that) in that in can infect living creatures and empower it with metal but not infect machines. I am not aware of any tanks which are 'infected' so I would imagine this makes Necrons immune as well.


I dont remember the Tyranids being even mentioned in SoI and I just read it a few months ago. Where does it say this?


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I dont remember the Tyranids being even mentioned in SoI and I just read it a few months ago. Where does it say this?


One of the ships in their fleet is Tyranid in origin. I don't recall where exactly it talks about it, and I think it's only briefly at that.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Its somewhere in the beginning I think when they are landing the Iron Warriors. They say one of the ships were a Hive ship that was infected by "the virus" or something like it.


----------

